# Has anyone used this company before?



## Emerald Serpent (Nov 15, 2006)

I was thinking about getting a few things from this website Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop. Has anyone here dealt with them before? If so was the service good and did everything arrive safely?


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

yep, i have there ok but there are some bad points you shud no. they take days to reply or ring you it makes the impression that they dont value there customers, mind she does always get back in contact eventually,also it can take ten days for her to procces your order, but the delivery and stock she hold is A1.: victory:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

there have been a few threads on whether this site is any good lately, why not search it...? I would never use them becuase they carry too much needless WC animals, and most of the species dont even have the caresheets filled out. Its just a bit unpersonal, you cant even see the animal your buying. What are you trying to buy? cant you find a breeder?


----------



## wayne m c (Mar 20, 2007)

to be honest ive never used them, their stock seems good but to me they seem to be pretty expensive...


----------



## lesvegas (Jan 6, 2007)

Expensive but i know people who have got quality reps from them, they also run a points scheme for regular buyers


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

i've been waiting weeks for an order which they are now saying will be another month, but they weren't going to let me know. they only FINALLY replied when i said i wanted to cancel. they WILL NOT refund the money, only 50% which is rediculous because the animals should have been here long ago. also i was told they were cb/cf in stock which they obviously weren't if they cant deliver them.

i certainly won't be using them again!

they never have anything in stock anyway and most the animals are WC and from past experience not in very good conditon.


----------



## Matt W (Aug 6, 2005)

jml220679 said:


> they only FINALLY replied when i said i wanted to cancel. they WILL NOT refund the money, only 50% which is rediculous because the animals should have been here long ago.


Isn't that illegal? If your goods havn't been despatched then they shouldn't have charged you and the money is still technically yours so you should be able to take it back! Bit dodgy if you ask me!

Thx,
Matt


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah i pretty sure that is illegal isn't it? though they may state in in there terms and conditions.. after looking at their site can't see anything about it.

oh well keep battling. and remember there are other reptile shops ;-p


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah i pretty sure that is illegal isn't it? though they may state in in there terms and conditions.. after looking at their site can't see anything about it.
> 
> oh well keep battling. and remember there are other reptile shops ;-p


shameless plug :grin1:


----------



## Exotic-Pets.co.uk (May 4, 2007)

I would like to introduce myself as there are many questions on this forum which can be answered via the site or by sending a quick email.



> Art_Gecko101there have been a few threads on whether this site is any good lately, why not search it...? I would never use them becuase they carry too much needless WC animals, and most of the species dont even have the caresheets filled out. Its just a bit unpersonal, you cant even see the animal your buying. What are you trying to buy? cant you find a breeder?


*We state if the animal in question is CB, CF or WC - how many pet shops/other sites state this (very few). We give you the option and want you to know what you are buying.

*If you have experience with a species, why not write us a care sheet and earn some Pet Points!

*Some species do not have a photo as we do not have these on site. It is impossible for us to stock all the species that we sell. Most stock is ordered from our suppliers once purchased.



> jml220679i've been waiting weeks for an order which they are now saying will be another month, but they weren't going to let me know. they only FINALLY replied when i said i wanted to cancel. they WILL NOT refund the money, only 50% which is rediculous because the animals should have been here long ago. also i was told they were cb/cf in stock which they obviously weren't if they cant deliver them.
> 
> i certainly won't be using them again!
> 
> they never have anything in stock anyway and most the animals are WC and from past experience not in very good conditon.


The items you ordered were pre-order for April - hence we do not have them yet, but have been ordered from our supplier. We can not be held responsible is there are delays with shipments, this is out of our hands. The stock you ordered are CF not WC.

The reason we have a 50% cancellation fee is due to customers placing large orders and cancelling them after all stock has been purchased. Everyone agrees to the "Terms & Conditions" when registering. Just before confirming an order a large red box with the cancellation details is shown - if anyone has any doubts, they shouldn't place the order. We have refunded all your money!

The last order we sent to our knowledge you were very happy with, if not you should have contacted us. 



> Matt WQuote:
> Isn't that illegal? If your goods havn't been despatched then they shouldn't have charged you and the money is still technically yours so you should be able to take it back! Bit dodgy if you ask me!


Why are you saying what we do is illegal?

*When you place an order with any online shop you have to pay for the items before these are delivered.
*When you buy a new car, a non-refundable deposit is put down.

This is exactly the same!

We may have had problems in the past replying to emails and dispatching orders on time. We've had over 2000 orders and 6000 users since the website has been running, most of which are very happy with our service and this can be seen on our testimonials page.

If you do have any questions, please email us via the contact form.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Exotic-Pets.co.uk said:


> I would like to introduce myself as there are many questions on this forum which can be answered via the site or by sending a quick email.
> 
> 
> 
> *We state if the animal in question is CB, CF or WC - how many pet shops/other sites state this (very few). We give you the option and want you to know what you are buying


That is not my point though, my point is why do you supply things like


> White's Tree Frog (WC) 5-8cm @ £19.03


 and


> Fire Bellied Toad (WC) 4cm - Large Korean @ £7.55


These are probably 2 of the most readily avaialbe CB amphibs there are, and yet by offering and stocking WC specimens you are supporting the needless destruction of wild populations. Yes i understand that for some species, WC is needed to be able to get CB populations going, but that is not the case here.

More examples?:


> Water Dragon (WC) 22-30cm Adult Male





> Water Dragon (WC) 22-30cm Adult Female


 you dont have a single CB water dragon on your site, just WC or CF. ]
You even have god damned WC corn snakes!


> Carolina Corn (WC) 1m+ Sub/Adult @ £80.50


Wheres the need?

My point on photographs is that its a very unpersonal way of buying an animal. I like to treat all my animals as individuals, pets, not just possessions to trade on. how can you see the condition and appearance of the animal your buying without a photograph? For example how can anyone buy a Crested gecko without seeing a photo of it before hand? they all look completely different


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

*exotic pets*

i wouldn't touch them with a bargepole!!!

much livestock with no caresheet. dunno about south of the border but up in scotland it is an offence to sell an exotic animal without being able to provide a full caresheet for the species.

know many people with bad experience from these guys. i think people buy from them because they TNT to home addresses where most companies do not.


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

*exotic pets*

i wouldn't touch them with a bargepole!!!

much livestock with no caresheet. dunno about south of the border but up in scotland it is an offence to sell an exotic animal without being able to provide a full caresheet for the species.

i think people buy from them because they TNT to home addresses where most companies do not.


----------



## Exotic-Pets.co.uk (May 4, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 - if you know a breeder of these species, then please ask them to contact us or forward their details. We use all the well known suppliers that sell to UK pet shops and so far we haven't seen the following as CB on any of their lists: Water Dragons, Fire Bellied Toads.

Although the WC corns haven't been available since 2005/2006, these were for new blood line - breeders will understand the importance of this.

jml220679 - If you have experience, send us some care sheets.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi.
Havent used the site myself... although i was going to get a green iggy.. think it was about £28..but another member here got one and it died soon after, although not necesarily the fault of the site or anyone else to me it just piled onto doubts that i had already had about using an online retailer.

Exotic pets... why the 50% cancelation loss? if you have to pay that 50% in advance [which must relate to the full wholesale price of the animal] then it is understandable... however if something is a month late, still not arrived, too much hastle for good comunication between you and said customer to exist and bad feeling being thrown around left right and centre...surely a refund...despite any print in your terms of service [which can still... even in the terms be deemed as shady or even illegal anyway] should a full refund not atleast be offered?
such as.. "sorry..going to be anothe rmonth... buggers eh? heres 10% off and an apology.."
Wouldn't be a bad way to go about things.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

PS-.. to be honest if u want care sheets for the stock listed on ur site... theres plenty about.... for instance..if i remember corectly you didnt have one for a green iggy.. theres millions of them out there...some maybe not good.. lol but still a few hours work [ok you have a lot of species so maybe a day or two] could see everything listed on ur site with atleast a minimul care sheet.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Exotic-Pets.co.uk said:


> Art_Gecko101 - if you know a breeder of these species, then please ask them to contact us or forward their details. We use all the well known suppliers that sell to UK pet shops and so far we haven't seen the following as CB on any of their lists: Water Dragons, Fire Bellied Toads.
> 
> Although the WC corns haven't been available since 2005/2006, these were for new blood line - breeders will understand the importance of this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

No response Exotic-pets.co.uk?


----------



## calibre (Apr 13, 2012)

exotic-pets.co.uk said:


> i would like to introduce myself as there are many questions on this forum which can be answered via the site or by sending a quick email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if everythings changed, then why am i still waiting for you to get back to me!!


----------

